# JBL W12GTI-mkII and Sealed Enclosure for sale Brand New



## Demonbane23 (Aug 22, 2005)

Ended up changing gears and going for a smaller sub stage so I have a JBL W12GTI-mkII brand new sealed in box and a Sealed Enclosure to match...

Subwoofer

JBL W12GTi-MkII 12" DVC 4000 WATT Car Sub Woofer NEW! - eBay (item 190560213816 end time Aug-04-11 10:45:21 PDT)

Enclosure 

Sealed Sub woofer box JBL W12gti - Alpine X enclosure | eBay


----------

